# bath & cleaning white doves?



## idit85 (Jun 8, 2004)

My white doves got pretty dirty lately(they make poo on each other...)This is in spite of the fact that I let them in my bathtub to wash once a week for a few hours (in a couple of inches of water). Is there a way to clean them? If so please give a detailed explanation. I am new in this


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Birds (all kinds) naturally have something called "bloom" on them, which keeps mud, dirt, and 'poo' from sticking to their feathers.

One of the first signs of a bird not being 100% healthy is that they have dirt on their feathers - mostly 'poo', if there are several birds together.

As well, healthy pigeon 'poo' is firm, and will roll off another bird if it lands on it. Runny, mushy or sticky 'poo' isn't good.

You might want to have them checked out for worms, coccidia, or other diseases.

Also, make sure your birds aren't crowded in their enclosure. They really shouldn't be able to 'poo' on each other, if they have a proper and big enough home.

As to how to get whites clean -- we use a handful of borax in their bathwater.


----------



## idit85 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks 
They ARE very crowded at this point and I am in the process of building them a bigger cage. I hope that this will solve the problem as there are no veterinarians up here in my village in the Judean mountains... I am miles away from Jerusalem, so it isn't simple as it is quite ackward taking pigeons on an hour-long crowded bus ride to the city. 
What exactly is borax? This does not seem to exist in Israel.
The birds "poo" is very soft nearly liquidy ever since I got them, even though they looked healthy . Should I do something myself, beyond building the bigger cage or dragging them to a vet by bus? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi idit85,

The overcrowded situation needs to be resolved as soon as possible, as this is causing them undue stress, and if you have males and females in the same coop, they will fight.

It is possible the "wet dropping" could be caused by stress, but that is not for sure. 

Let's begin by getting the pigeons some "pro-biotics" this is good gut bacteria that will help their immune system as well as help with the droppings. Do you have any avian pet stores around where you can purchase this? Any probiotic used for cats or dogs can be used for pigeons, in the correct dose. 

Since there is no vet, it would be wise to get the birds some extra nutrtition also.

Treesa

[This message has been edited by Trees Gray (edited June 11, 2004).]


----------



## idit85 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Treesa
I don't know exactly what "probiotics" is. Can you describe what it is in general? I doubt that this specific brand name exists in Israel, but I will try...
As for the birds fighting because of lack of space, that is correct. I hope to give them better quarters this week when someone will build a better cage for them.
What is Borax (that you put in water for them to wash in?)Is it regular laundry detergent? Bleach? Or what?


----------



## idit85 (Jun 8, 2004)

One more question...

Treesa, you said: 
Since there is no vet, it would be wise to get the birds some extra nutrtition also.

What shall I give them for extra nutrition? I feed them a seeds mixture, apples, boiled eggs, cheerios (they love these)and corn flakes. What else should/could I feed them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Again,

Probiotics are cultures and strains of bacteria important in a birds gut, for digestion and health. 

Probios is one brand name, you can find them in a health food store for people, also.

Borax is a type of detergent that you would find in the detergent isle.

I'm going to send you different websites with nutrition programs for pigeons. I hope that will give you all the information you need and I hope you can find these products where you live.

For food they should eat a good seed mix specifically for pigeons. For snacks they can have some raw peanuts, kale, snd spinach.
Treesa


[This message has been edited by Trees Gray (edited June 12, 2004).]


----------

